# Fish keeping



## Bazzer (30 Jan 2022)

Are there any fish keepers on here who can recommend a forum. Preferably one like CC?
In the last 12 -18 months or so, my single fishtank has expanded from a 1 metre coldwater with half a dozen fish, to a tropical with a couple of dozen fish, 7 fish in the pond in the back garden, a separate quarantine/hospital tank and a group of fish fry in a breeding cage. 
A bit like on here, sometimes it would be nice to bounce an idea, or just get another's thought about certain things.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

When I had a tank several years ago I used this one, although looking now, it looks quieter than it was.


https://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/


----------



## stephec (30 Jan 2022)

I've got Discus and the best way for me was a couple of Facebook groups.


----------



## Bazzer (31 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> When I had a tank several years ago I used this one, although looking now, it looks quieter than it was.
> 
> 
> https://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/


I had seen that one, but the quietness did concern me a little.


stephec said:


> I've got Discus and the best way for me was a couple of Facebook groups.


I'm trying to avoid Facebook, if I can.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

I keep mine in the freezer, mainly bass and whiting, cod is a thing from the past in my area well from the beach that is


----------

